# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Сценки на разную тематику для любого праздника

## Estell

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Надежда. Решилась на создание раздела. Дело в том, что много лет работала вожатой, а потом и организатором детского досуга. За годы работы - у меня накопилось огромное количество материала. Не нашла подходящей темы - решила создать сама. Я буду выкладывать различные сценки, миниатюры, которые вы сможете поставить и показать на празднике. Буду рада, если кому-нибудь они пригодятся.

----------


## Estell

Хочу поделиться с вами театром - экспромтом для деток. Я делала его когда в лагере школьном работала. Но можно использовать и на любых праздниках. Это сказка "Репка". Говорить слова никакие не нужно - в нарезке все есть. Надеюсь, что вам пригодится. http://files.mail.ru/928B530EFF6041ACB56649A7414CFBCF

----------


## Estell

Это представление я делала в лагере  ко дню ВДВ, так же в школе на 23 февраля. Дети очень старались.
Называется "История одной любви" - музыка вот тут http://files.mail.ru/C278CA28D4594A98B4437F73BD87F46B
Как будет возможность - выложу видео! Текст - всего 2 фразы: 
1. Приветствуем....расскажем историю одной любви
2. Наша история могла бы закончиться так печально.....НО ЧТО только не приснится русскому солдату!

----------


## Estell

А вот и видео моего творчества)

----------

Marijana (16.03.2016)

----------


## Marishk@

*Estell*, спасибо за "Репку" отличная веселая нарезка!!! очень удобна в использовании когда надо что  то быстро и весело сделать!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Estell

Спасибо) рада, что вам понравилась)

----------


## людмила иванова

> Хочу поделиться с вами театром - экспромтом для деток. Я делала его когда в лагере школьном работала. Но можно использовать и на любых праздниках. Это сказка "Репка". Говорить слова никакие не нужно - в нарезке все есть. Надеюсь, что вам пригодится. http://files.mail.ru/928B530EFF6041ACB56649A7414CFBCF


спасибо,огромное вам за прикольную репку!обязательно попробую в компании!супер!

----------


## Estell

Делала на День влюбленных - представление сказочной пары для старших деток и для малышек. Для старших - Злая Королева и Зеркало, рассказывали свою историю о том, как у королевы появилось Зеркало. Для малявок - Каспер и Венди - но тут все понятно) призраки рулят)
Королева и Зеркало.
Вступление (танец принцесс под вст. песню)
На берегу озера жили девочки - принцессы ("Настоящим принцессам")
А в соседнем королевстве жил маленький принц ("Я парень вроде бы не броский").
Каждое лето принцессу и принца заставляли отдыхать вместе ("Девчонка эта мне испортит лето")
Прошло время принц подрос "Мальчик-красавчик"
Принцесса увидела его и влюбилась, но он не обращал на нее внимания ("Не хочу быть сильной")
Ошибалась принцесса, принц давно тайно был в нее влюблен (милая принцесса моя)
Но счастье было не долго. Не спокойно было на границах королевства и принцу пришлось отправиться в поход,
на прощание  он подарил возлюбленной зеркало ("Ты будешь всегда со мной" и "Тень ночная смутная")
Шло время, а от принца не было никаких известий. Узнала тогда принцесса  о ведьме, что жила на окраине леса.
 Ведунья рассказала девушке заклятье, которое сможет вернуть принца и соединить влюбленных навсегда...("В час полнолуния") - сцена ворожбы (свечи для пущего эффекта. В танце она прячется за зеркало, которое затягивает ее в свои сети и из него выходит Черной Злой Королевой)
"Она входит в свой замок" ("поет" финальную тему принц, заточенный в зеркале - мы делали принцу белое лицо-рисовали гуашью, а в зеркале делали прорезь, чтобы было видно его лицо и мимику.)
Так девушка обрела своего принца в Зеркале, но навсегда потеряла свою любовь и доброту.
http://files.mail.ru/1CE24D6C4A184862AF11A1CA0BB7B61D музыка тут!

----------


## Estell

Сценка Каспер и Венди 
Где то в далекой стране, в прекрасных лесах жили ведьмочки  -  танец ведьмочек "Ведьма - речка"
Представление Венди  - "Маленькая ведьма в шляпе из фетра"
Однажды Венди заблудилась, долго она плутала, но тут увидела старый дом на окраине леса  -  "В парке стоит старинный дом"
появление призраков, которые в танце пугают Венди - "Мы ночные ахи - страхи" - 
Под музыку появляется Каспер, он защищает Венди от страшных призраков "О, Каспер - мой верный друг" - 
Сцена любви "Он ле ю"))))
Признание Венди в любви  героев -  диалог "Маленькая ведьма я"
Финальный танец дружбы - "Есть друзья, а для них"
http://files.mail.ru/1CE24D6C4A184862AF11A1CA0BB7B61D

----------


## julia69

Здравствуйте! очень рада ,что открылась такая темка-то,что я искала...Предлагаю дружить ! мне нужны Ваши некоторые нароботки,если не сложно..с ув.Юлия

----------


## Estell

Все дети любят страшные истории. Для своих малышей, мы поставили вот такую ну очень страшную историю! 
1. Начало (из усатого няня)
Эта история произошла 28 год назад - когда лагерь "Уральские Зори" только открылся. В то лето, в лагерь приехало много детей. Среди них была девочка, а звали ее Маша.
2. Маша (никто не знает, как ее зовут)
3. Лес
Маша была необычным ребенком. Больше всего она любила убегать в лес. Но однажды, она зашла слишком далеко. Начало темнеть, ей стало страшно. Она плутала между деревьями, как вдруг... Она услышала музыку. 	
4. Зов музыки 
Музыку, которая звала и манила!!!! Звучание мелодии проникало в самое сердце. Поддавшись, Маша пошла на встречу прекрасным звукам... Она долго шла, отходя от лагеря все дальше и дальше, пока не очутилась на поляне. На поляне стояла женщина, прекрасная, как сама ночь. Женщина протянула к девочке свои руки, и Маша пошла за ней.		
5. поиск вожатых (3.1)	
Вожатые сбились с ног, пытаясь найти девочку. Маша! Маша! Звали они, но все поиски были тщетны. Девочку так и не нашли. Никто больше никогда не видел ее.
6. Колокольный звон 1 раз
Но говорят, когда на лагерь опускается ночь, то издалека слышен колокольный звон и силуэт девочки мелькает среди деревьев.
7. 28 лет спустя	
Прошло 28 лет, "Уральские Зори" по-прежнему работали. В это лето, как никогда приехало много ребят. Среди них был мальчик, звали его Сережа.
8. Колокола во второй раз
и вот однажды, во время отбоя, Сережу разбудил странный звук, доносившийся из распахнутого окна	
9. танец за окном
Сережа тихонько на цыпочках подошел к окну и увидел, как внизу на залитой лунным светом поляне, танцуют девочки (танец призраков). Они были в странных одеяниях, но очень красивы. И тут он увидел ее! Она была прекрасней всех. Девочка повернулась к Сереже, улыбнулась своей печальной такой холодной улыбкой и вдруг...Все исчезли.
10. юный герой	
С тех пор Сережа очень изменился. Он перестал, есть, перестал спать, он перестал улыбаться. Целыми днями он сидел у окна и ждал... Когда же появится та, которую он никогда не сможет забыть
11. рассказ вожатых
Вожатые поняли, что с Сережей что-то не так. Услышав его историю, они рассказали легенду о девочке Маше, дух которой не может обрести покой вот уже много лет. А помочь ей сможет только корона - Корона жизни, которая хранится у старой колдуньи на окраине леса. Но найти к ней дорогу можно только ночью, при свете полной луны. Услышав легенду, мальчик, не раздумывая решился идти спасать любимую.
12. В лесу на поляне	
Дождавшись, когда лагерь уснет. Сережа выбрался из окна и побежал в лес. Он блуждал среди деревьев, пытаясь отыскать нужную тропинку. Ему было страшно, но мысль о несчастной девочке придавала ему сил. 
13. Колыбельная (слова говорятся в промежутке между куплетами)		
Незаметно он вышел на поляну. Посередине которой стояла женщина в темной накидке. Она протянула к нему свои руки и запела…
Сереже сильно захотелось спать... Нежный голос убаюкивал его... Он с трудом боролся со сном... Он почти заснул, как вдруг....
14. Зомби
Налетел сильный порыв ветра, который сорвал накидку с головы женщины. Сережа увидел перед собой колдунью, с Короной на голове. Поняв, что ее раскусили колдунья начала шептать заклинанья - призывая свою армию на борьбу с мальчиком... Зомби, карлики, гномы и прочая нечисть слеталась на зов волшебницы... Они окружали Сережу... зажимая его в тесное кольцо. Их становилось все больше и больше... Мальчик боролся, но силы покидали его... И вот, Собравшись из последних сил, мальчик кинулся на колдунью и сорвал с ее головы корону. Все сразу исчезло...		
15. Девочка
На поляне появилась Маша... Она шла навстречу Сереже, улыбаясь такой родной печальной улыбкой. Мальчик замер, боясь пошевелиться. Девочка шла к нему, сияя в лунном свете. Он так сильно хотел рассказать ей о своих чувствах... Но она приложила палец к своим губам, призывая к тишине. Сережа стоял совершенно очарованный красотой... Она протянула к нему свои длинный, белые, холодные руки и с улыбкой ВЫРВАЛА СЕРДЦЕ У НЕГО ИЗ ГРУДИ. Падая, Сережа начал понимать, что не нужна была Маше корона, не нужно ей было спасение... А лишь его такое любящее, такое доброе живое сердце... Ночь... поляна, залитая лунным светом, Маша... в руках у нее бьется сердце. Перед ногами лежит бездыханное тело Сережи...
16. Колокола в третий раз	
Больше мальчика никто не видел... но когда на лагерь опускается ночь... средь деревьев мелькает силуэт Сережи и поэтому в лагере никто не может спать спокойно


P.S Эта страшилка не раз меня выручала - ставила ее и с старшими ребятами и со студентами. Универсальность еще и в том, что ее можно рассказывать как сказку! Так как я учитель музыки, то на одном из наших загородных выездов с детьми, я не смогла устоять и рассказала под музыку страшилку детям - они были в восторге. Ничуть не испугались, а слушали затаив дыхание. И детям было интересно, а я еще раз напомнила им о связи музыки с литературой)))) http://files.mail.ru/4204F9A8EE6748CDADF9142BBADF95E1

----------


## Estell

> Здравствуйте! очень рада ,что открылась такая темка-то,что я искала...Предлагаю дружить ! мне нужны Ваши некоторые нароботки,если не сложно..с ув.Юлия


Я только рада, Юлечка) Пользуйтесь на здоровье)

----------


## Estell

Есть вот такая сценка - тут она в исполнении студентов. Я вела "Школу Вожатых"
Называется "Современные Ромео и Джульетта". я попробую найти текст, куда то он потерялся(((((

----------


## julia69

Как Вы быстро ответили! :Smile3: Мне позарез горит  к женскому дню(8 марта )нужно срочно поставить с детьми ,т.к.предложили делать миниатюры ,театральные сценки и т.д.-возраст детей от6-до 15 с ув.Юлия ,завтра отпишусь... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## julia69

Поищите современного Ромео и Джульетту...пож-та :Aga:

----------


## Estell

Не могу найти( можно конечно текст списать с видео. ВНИМАНИЕ - музыка не сведена! Включать треки по очереди. Второй трек не обрезан под текст!
http://files.mail.ru/A424D606FD124307809EC6F6616CFF01

----------


## Estell

Ну и еще одна моя гордость - "Свадьба по-русски". Сценка без слов, за вас все сделает музыка. 
Краткое содержание:
Есть Она - красивая, высокомерная, не обращающая ни на кого внимание. Есть Он - ее давний поклонник, готовый ради нее на все. Есть Злодей - похитивший девушку и упрятавший ее в темницу, заставляющий выходить замуж. Есть Его 2 друга - настоящие русские парни, готовые всегда прийти на выручку. Есть Они - 3 девушки, мечтающие выйти замуж. А чем все закончится, смотрите тут)))



P.S Видео не сначала(((
 Первая сценка - это рассказчики представляют шоу
Вторая сценка - девушка сидит на стуле, наводит красоту - ногти пилит) в зеркальце прихорашивается - мальчик поет ей песню "Дай мне эту ночь" - она отворачивается от него не замечая.
Третья сценка - Мальчик замирает на сцене. Двое неизвестных в масках похищают девушку. 
Четвертая сценка - Он скучает по ней , поет песню Трофима
Пятая сценка - Приходят друзья, напоминают, что он русский парень и они отправляются в путешествие
Шестая сценка - Три девушки, мечтающие выйти замуж. Каждая из них выбирает и уводит по одному другу. Наш герой остается один, уходит на поиски за кулисы
Седьмая сценка - Темница, охрана (те самые двое неизвестных), девушка поет о любви и просит спасти ее
Восьмая сценка - Раскрывается главная интрига - кто же ПОХИТИЛ девушку
Девятая сценка - Похититель не понимает женщин и что им нужно
Десятая сценка - Битва за даму сердца + финальный танец!

----------


## Estell

Простите за качество((( Но хоть у вас будет представление как ставить эту сценку. Музыка вот тут http://files.mail.ru/F04E68BA967E45228E3E7317AB046D9C

----------


## olekanova

какие классные сценки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Estell

Спасибо) Рада, что вам понравились) Каждая из них для меня очень дорога как память! Они лежат у меня лет так 5, жалко удалять, а применить уже не где! Так что буду рада, если они заживут новой жизнью)

----------


## Estell

Есть небольшой сценарный план на "Вечер Знакомств", я его делала на "Школе Вожатого". В принципе, задумка универсальна и подойдет для любого школьного конкурса. Может кому-нибудь пригодится!

----------


## Estell

(На фоне тревожной  музыки  читает  автор)
Каждый год ребенок сталкивается со сложнейшей проблемой – уговорить родителей отправить его в лагерь! Посмотрим, как это происходит в одной из типичных семей…
(детская музыка)
Дочь:- Мама, мамочка, ну пожалуйста, отпусти меня в лагерь! Там ведь так здорово! Мне ребята рассказывали!
Мама: Нет, дочь, ты посмотри, врем я - то какое на дворе, никакого лагеря!
Дочь: Ну пожалуйста, ничего страшного не случится, честно-причестно! 
Мама: Конечно, а вот соседка наша рассказывала, как её Светка плакала, когда из лагеря её встречали!
 Дочь: -Мам, ну так она же от счастья плакала… Ну, мам, мам, мам (глаза из шрека);
Мама: - Ну тебе разве откажешь…. А вожатые там какие будут? 
Дочь: Да вот, посмотри, самые классные!
Мама: Классные? Ну что ж давай познакомимся с ними…
Дочь: Уррраааа! Вы готовы? Фанфары Тогда поехали! Итак,  Встречаем 1 отряд!
(представление 1 отряда)
Мама:  Ну ничего такие….
Дочь:  Мама, так ещё же есть, встречаем 2 отряд!!
(представление 2 отряда)
Мама: Хороши твои вожатые…  Но тебя я отдам только самому лучшему, а какой вожатый самый лучший сейчас мы и проверим! Ребятки, вызываем по 4 человека от отряда. 
Конкурс (качества лучшего вожатого) по 4 человека от отряда
Тяжело быть актером, а вожатым старших отрядов быть ещё тяжелее! Для нашего сложнейшего испытания, под ваши аплодисменты мы вызываем ваших комиссаров, и каждый комиссар берет себе по 2 помощника!
Театр экспромт
Мама:  Молодцы, вожатые, легко справились с заданием! 
Дочь: Тяжело быть диктором, а вожатым среднего звена ещё сложнее! Им нужно четко и быстро отвечать на все вопросы подрастающих почемучек! 
Мама: - У девочек-то язык подвешен, а как справятся с заданием мальчики - вожатые мы сейчас посмотрим!
6 мальчиков (Конкурс с шарами и скороговорками)
Дочь: Тяжело быть парикмахером, а вожатым младшей дружины быть ещё тяжелее!
Вызываем по 2 длинноволосых девочки от отряда, и пару мальчика и девочки от каждого отряда!
Конкурс с косичками (МУЗЫКА в тему!!!)
Дочь: Тяжело быть танцором, а научить маленьких детей танцевать ещё сложнее! 
Мама: Сейчас вы поставите себя на место детей и поймете как трудно повторять движение за вожатыми. Все внимание на экран. Повторяем за аниматорами.
Танец на экране от  Т.И.
Дочь: Мам, ну что,  убедилась, какие талантливые вожатые едут работать в лагерь!
Мама: Да, теперь мне не страшно отправлять тебя в лагерь!
Дочь:  Ура! Мамочка, ты самая лучшая! Вожатые, я прощу у вас помощи! Пожалуйста, нарисуйте мне портрет идеального вожатого, чтобы показав его родителям не возникало вопроса ехать в лагерь или нет.
Конкурс портретов (маркеры и ватман)
Дочь: А сейчас мы покажем маме, как мы будем зажигать летом в лагере! Аррива!

----------

Иньчик (15.03.2017)

----------


## Estell

Еще небольшой сценарный план. Мы так начинали конкурс "Клип-шоу". Опять же - все универсально.
(Сценка  «Ах ты бедная моя»)
Король: Девочка моя, ну сколько можно капризничать? Ну что ты хочешь?
Принцесса: Ничего я не хочу.
Король: Ну иди погуляй с фрейлинами
Принцесса:  Они такие приставучие, бе…не хочу!
Король: Ну сходи в столовую покушай – там запеканку сегодня дают..ммм)
Принцесса: Не хочу кушать, хочу телевизор смотреть
Король: Опять телевизор! Ну сколько можно!  Давай бал устроим.
Принцесса: Надоели балы! Надоело танцевать! Я хочу лежать и клипы смотреть по МТВ.
Король: Охо-хо…телевизор в студию! Вот – держи пульт включай 14 канал – там сейчас «Бременских музыкантов» показывают. 
Принцесса: Так, а по 13 что там?
12-11 «Кабы не было зимы»
10 «Ну погоди» расскажи снегурочка
9-
8-Антошка
7-Бяки-буки
6-Красная шапочка
5-Буратино
4-Бабки-ежки
3- Мы маленькие дети
2 – Королева рок-н-ролла
1-Крылатые качели
Интересное занятие – этот твой телевизор!
Издам - ка я приказ – Наградить исполнителей лучших клипов! 
Прошу –ка я министра культуры огласить результаты!

----------


## Estell

Делала выступление на фестиваль детского творчества. Начинается красивой музыкой и словами о детях! http://yadi.sk/d/RpLdMUvE2ah98
Если звезды зажигают, значит это кому-нибудь нужно.
Каждую ночь на темном небосводе зажигаются звезды, они дарят нам свое мерцание, освещают путь, завораживают своей таинственной красотой. Дети – это наши звезды, ведь зарядившись их светом, мы начинаем гореть ярче. Звезды могут угаснуть, а дети никогда. Каждый день, зажигая огонь в наших сердцах, они делают  планету светлее, и ее свет виден во всей Вселенной.

----------


## Estell

Еще одна сказка для деток - на этот раз "Волк и семеро козлят"! Это не юмористическая сценка, а полностью склеена из оригинального текста! http://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=j...XUEjSyva/H4%3D, можно использовать как мини-спектакль. Но не как развлекаловку!

----------


## Estell

Сказка - демонстрация нарядов "Дом мод Принцесскино".
Создавали с детьми 3 костюма, а потом обыгрывали их - представляли с помощью сказки. http://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=I...cWXsX3Zfx8A%3D

1.	Начало – открытие сказки
2.	Выход капризной принцессы + ее танец и фрейлин
3.	Выход короля – отца, они движениями показывает что бы она не грустила
4.	Захотела принцесса новое платье! Позвали они портниху, чтобы создала она новый наряд и порадовали капризулю!
5.	Демонстрация модели – не понравилось принцессе
6.	Второй наряд – космический – тоже не понравилось
7.	Портниха шьет еще одно платье 
8.	Выбегает Мальчик – «поет песню» и дарит капризульке цветок
9.	Финал – Так понравилось принцессе платье, что она сразу забыла про свои капризы, появился у нее новый друг – и все свободное время они проводили вместе.

----------

Crystal (18.04.2018)

----------


## Estell

Поздравляю с днем всех влюбленных!
Еще один вариант представлении пары на конкурс влюбленных (как пример). На этот раз Ангел и Демон. 
Очень красивый, романтичный номер. Можно показывать как самостоятельный номер.
Музыка - вот тут 
http://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=K...2BDL8%2BKW0%3D
Видео есть, но очень плохого качества((( Но хотя бы можно посмотреть костюмы, оформление и сцен.план
Слова сейчас допишу и выложу вам.

----------


## Estell

1.	Жили на небе ангелы. Целыми днями они любовались друг другом.
2.	Танец ангелов
3.	Только одному ангелу было скучно. Однажды, сидя на облаке, он посмотрел на Землю и увидел…
4.	Танец демонов
5.	Танец – появление дьяволицы – в танце она «соблазняет» ангела и он падает к ее ногам
6.	Текст – Влюбился ангел в демона, но не суждено было быть им вместе. 
7.	Танец – страдание ангела
8.	Не приняли такой союз обе стороны. Взбунтовались демоны. Устроили хаос на Земле.
9.	Танец демонов…. Уничтожали они все живое, сметали все на своем пути.
10.	Танец – показ взрывов и разгромленной планеты. У детей получилось не очень хорошо((( Слова песни говорят сами за себя – Мир ПОГИБ НА ВОЙНЕ
11.	Финал – эта история стара как мир. И не когда не встретятся сердца влюбленных. Финальный танец со свечами….

----------


## Estell

Делали номер, посвященный достопримечательностям нашего города. Мы делали "Аллею любви". Я думаю, что почти в каждом городе есть такая. Поэтому выкладываю материал - его легко можно трансформировать под ваши памятники. Надеюсь, что кому-нибудь пригодится!
музыка и текст - http://yadi.sk/d/l3BgedLZ3mu6q

1.	Начало
Давным-давно на месте города Магнитка
Жила колдунья одна – 
Ох, злющая она была.
2.	музыка колдунья
Добра совсем не признавала,
Любовь на беды поменяла.
Смех, счастье – все ее достало.
Заклятье страшное наслала.
3.	Заклятье
  Вы не найдете никогда 
Свою вторую половинку
В разлуке будите всегда
Я положу вам в сердце льдинку
4.	Действие заклятия
Прошло уже не мало лет,
Весть о заклятье облетела  свет.
Дошла до аистов одних,
Волшебных, очень не простых.
5.	Аисты
Пророчество в глубинах отыскали
Как людям помочь они узнали.
Должны на свет родиться малыши,
Способные, своей любовью людей спасти.
От глаз колдуньи аисты их скрыли,
В тайне у добрых людей растили.
Пока не стукнуло им 18 лет
И колдунья не смогла причинить бы  вред.
Но колдунья о пророчестве узнала
И пакость сразу же наколдовала.
6.	Пакость
Сообщение от неизвестного пришло 
Разлад в идиллию внесло.
И пара сразу разругалась
Противная колдунья постаралась.
Аисты о том узнали,
Но чары ведьмы легко сломали.
Скамью построили они
Для примирения любви.
Чтоб магию в конец разрушить
Все планы ведьмины нарушить
Слились в объятьях 2 руки
И арка выросла любви
До сей поры все помнят люди.
О том, что их аисты спасли
И памятник им возвели.
В Магнитке пары тут гуляют
Молодоженов часто поздравляют
Хочешь счастье свое обрести
Пройди скорей по аллее любви.

----------


## Donskova-t

Сказку можно на корпоратив к 14 февраля, да и так... Как маленький развлекательный момент:


*Это твой шанс!*

Действующие лица и реплики: И в а н («Минуточку…»), Т е л е ф о н («Хозяин, возьми трубку!»), Д е в у ш к а («Уходи, дверь закрой, у меня теперь другой!»), Ш а н с («Не упускай меня!»), Н е з н а к о м к а («Я не такая, я жду трамвая»), Ж е н и х («Нереально важный звонок»), Б а н д и т («Руки вверх! Это ограбление!»).
Текст читает  В е д у щ и й. Названные герои произносят свою реплику.

Шел по городу Иван, играл сотовым Телефоном. Настроение у Ивана от*лич*ное, грудь колесом, улыбка 6 на 9. Вдруг зазвонил Телефон. Звонок был от Девушки. Загрустил Иван: умеют же Девушки настроение портить! Идет невесел, голову повесил, а навстречу ему прекрасная Незнакомка. Вся такая воздушная, поцелуем зовущая. Вдруг у Незнакомки зазвонил Телефон, это с ней хотел поговорить Жених. Взглянул Иван на Незнакомку и понял: это его Шанс. А Жених не унимается, все звонит и звонит. Мимо пробегал Бан*дит. Выхватил он Телефон у Незна*комки и побежал. Убедился Иван, что это его Шанс, побежал за Бандитом. А Бандит мчался так, что только пятки сверкали. Иван ни на шаг не отставал, чтоб свой Шанс не потерять. Поймал Иван Бандита, руки ему скрутил, Теле*фон отобрал и отдал его прекрасной Незнакомке. И пошли по мостовой Иван с Незнакомкой взявшись за руки, счастливые и довольные. Тут снова зазвонил Телефон у Ивана, это Де*вушка его не унималась. А потом зазво*нил Телефон у Незнакомки, ей хотел что-то сказать Жених. Не сговариваясь выкинули молодые люди свои Теле*фоны, ведь жизнь прекрасна и удиви*тельна, а счастливый Шанс нельзя упускать!
Автор: Целоусова Е.В ЧРГ

----------


## юлясанна

Здравствуйте, как бы мне хотелось послушать "репку"!!!! чувствую, что это то, что мне нужно!!!! Не могли бы вы перезалить??? Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Estell

Пожалуйста! http://yadi.sk/d/9RSq89U99XHne
Извините, что долго не могла разместить - компьютер на работе - только вышла из отпуска!

----------

svetlavsegda (07.09.2017), ЛанаНа1 (26.03.2019)

----------


## юлясанна

Огромное спасибо!!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ольгаптаха

*Estell*, 
Добрый день! У меня как раз тот момент когда нужно сделать что то-то быстро для именинника 20-ти лет, хотела взглянуть на вашу сказку, но ссылочка как то у меня выдает ошибку, а очень бы хотелось взглянуть!

----------


## Натник

> ссылочка как то у меня выдает ошибку


все работает, попробуйте еще раз.. :Yes4:

----------


## Estell

Вот еще раз))) пожалуйста)
http://yadi.sk/d/9RSq89U99XHne

----------


## Ivica

> Вот еще раз))) пожалуйста)


Весело, легко и незатянуто. Мне глянулось, спасибо!

----------


## Marina_K

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать сценарий про то, как женщины охотятся на мужчин???

----------


## НАТАЛИ ЯР

> Простите за качество((( Но хоть у вас будет представление как ставить эту сценку. Музыка вот тут http://files.mail.ru/F04E68BA967E45228E3E7317AB046D9C


Извините, а вы не могли бы обновить? Спасибо.

----------


## Na shpilkah

Ничего не могу посмотреть,по ссылке пишут что файлы недоступны потому что прошел срок хранения! Пожалуйста обновите ссылочки,очень интересно, хотелось бы посмотреть!!! Плииииз

----------


## Pikusja

Здравствуйте!
Обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Возможно в вашем багаже найдётся некое представление-приветствие.типа КВН-ского приветствия или отрядного приветствия наоткрытии лагерной смены).
Нужно подготовить 2-минутное представление-приветствие детского танцевального коллектива. Возможно у вас есть какие-то намётки и можно из них что-то переделать-слепить.Большое спасибо!

----------


## вера денисенко

*Estell*, спасибо большое за Репку!!!

----------


## Нинель72

Здравствуйте! Обращаюсь за помощью, готовлю сценарий к фестивалю "Творческая семья", нужна стилизация, диалог или разговор нескольких персонажей о семье, её ценностях. Как конферанс . можно в шуточной форме, между дилогами выступают семьи, показывая свои домашние задания. За ранее благодарю.

----------


## strekozuchka

девочки миленькие, вы уже мастера театральных занятий. И я когда-нибудь подматерею )) Я сейчас начала вести театр. кружок у деток 4-5 лет и 6 лет. Две группки. Мне таааак стало нравится! Дети прям раскрепощаются! Решила к вам обратиться за помощью - есть ли у вас конспекты занятий? какими вы материалами пользуетесь? очень прошу помощи.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Колбасу жена не ест,
Мясом не питается.
Контролирует свой вес,
Похудеть старается.
А куда ещё худеть-то?
Сколько можно голодать?
Пол метет… я веник вижу,
А супруги не видать!
Есть, конечно, плюсик в этом :
Враз звездою может стать,
Коль киношники затеют
Про «Освенцим» фильм снимать!
Просыпаюсь как-то ночью,
По кровати шарю я,
Не могу найти супругу
-Где ты? Милая моя!
Как-то дурно стало сразу,
Пот холодный проступил.
-Неужели я неплотно
Где-то форточку закрыл?
Нет, все форточки закрыты.
Только нет её нигде!
А быть может в туалете
Побывала по нужде?
А потом, когда смывала,
То её воды потоком
В сеть сливную засосало?!
Посмотрел, ура, снаружи
В туалет закрыта дверь.
Легче стало, но немного.
Где искать её теперь?
Слышу вдруг на кухне шорох,
Словно мышка там живет.
Захожу, сидит супруга!
И сухарики грызёт.
Все, покончено с диетой!
Утром выброшу весы.
Накуплю тебе, родная,
Сала, мяса, колбасы!!!

----------

Фесик Наташа (02.11.2016)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

В электричке
Едут в электричке дед, который уже старый и плохо слышит. Рядом сидит тинейджер (Юноша), который в наушниках слушает музыку и из-за этого тоже плохо слышит.

Дед: Внучок, какая станция?
Тинейджер: Станция? 105,1 Fm
Д. Как?
Т. Я говорю, 105 и одина!
Д. А! 105. 105 – ый километр. А мне нужно енто…. (достаёт бумажку и читает по ней) Ремонтно-эксплутационное предприятие. РЭП. Ты не знаешь, на какой станции РЭП? 
Т. Чё?
Д. РЭП?
Т. Во, прикол! А на фига тебе РЕП?
Д. А! Крыша старая, потекла… А они, паразиты, чинить не едут. Железа у них нет. Говорят, сам доставай. Не знаешь, где можно металл найти?
Т. Меня металика не прикалывает. Слышь, дед! 
Д. А!
Т. А от чего ты тащишься? 
Д. Дык как от чего, внучек. Ногу свело.
Т. Ногу свело? Ни фига себе! 
Д. Мёрзну. Фуфайка не греет.
Т. Для меня, честно говоря, Hi-Fi меня тоже не греет.
Д. Руки вверх поднять не могу.
Т. Руки вверх поднять не можешь? Я тоже. 
Д. Ты тоже? А у тебя какая группв? А? 
Т. Какая группа? Ну я вообще с детства балдею… 
Д. С детства болеешь?
Т. Вообще ХИП-ХОП -это кайф! Я сейчас в хит-хопчик ударился!
Д. Копчиком ударился? И я, вчера пошёл в метелицу, упал и расстянулся
Т. Ну ни фига себе! Ты в «Метелице» оттянулся? Ну и как там? По приколу? А боулинг там есть?
Д. Да, на уколах, больно сесть! Целый день на валидоле.
Т. Ну ты вообще чумовой, динозавр! Целый день на волейболе! Ты ещё и спортсмен!? Оба! Мумий Троль! Ты вообще Мумий Троль любишь?
Д. Как? 
Т. Мумий Троль любишь?
Д. На мятро? Не не люблю! Я люблю што б был вид за стяклом! И шо б окна не потели.
Т. А я смотрю в интернете!
Д. В интернате… Так ты у нас интернатский? То то, я смотрю, что ты жуёшь и жуёшь? Ну и как у вас в интернате то?
Т. В инрнете? Клёво!Можно зайти хоть к американскому президенту на сайт!
Д.А! Да внучок! американскому президенту на всез нассать! Что и говорить то? Тебя как звать то?
Т. Макс!
Д. Маркс? А я Женя! Дед Женя!
Т. Как?
Д. Дед Женя!
Т. Ну нифига себе! Ди джей?! Чё, серьёзно? Так ты чё, каждый день по дискотекам ходишь?
Д. Каждый день по аптекам, каждый день. Пенсии не хватает. До ночи с бабкой в собесе торчим.
Т. А мы тоже, когда с бабками, ночью бесимся и торчим! Ну ты вообще прикольный динозавр! Ты мне нравишься! Вот бы мне таких предков как ты! А то на мне мои шнурки отвязываются.
Д. Шнурки развязываются? А ты делай как я, в калошах ходи! Я уже какой год без шнурков, без них лучше!
Т. Нет, без шнурков пока не могу, я их сейчас на ролики развожу.
Д. Кроликов разводишь?Правильно, надо своим трудом жить!
Т.(оглядывается) Ну ладно, слыш, я пошёл! Надо капусту на ролики рубить!
Д. А! Капусту кроликам?Надо, надо!
Тинейджер уходит и поёт
Т. Граждане пассажиры! Для вас звучит эта песня! 
Вот мчится тройка почтовая
По Волге-матушке домой
Дайте копеечку! Пожалуста! Спасибо!
Д. Ай да малый!. Со всеми за ручку здоровается. Ушёл? Али нет? А то при нём неудобно! Шо он подумает? Граждане пассажиры! Кто сколько может, подайте! Послушайте песни современных композиторов! 
Я не могу тебя достать
А ты меня уже достал!
Дайте копеечку!

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Люся(В.Коклюшкин)
Алло, Люся, это я! Догадайся, откуда я звоню? Почему из дурдома? Самое для меня место? Ошибаешься, Люся, я из тюрьмы. Ловили киллера по словесному портрету: нос средний, лоб средний, рост средний - меня и схватили! Ну почему хуже всех?! Кроме меня еще пять тысяч поймали - и все сознались. А ты попробуй не сознайся, если они сначала бьют - потом спрашивают! Я, Люся, сознался во всех нераскрытых убийствах и теперь меня в камере уважают. Вчера с телевидения приезжали интервью брать, спрашивали: какие женщины мне нравятся - блондинки или брюнетки? А я, Люся, и забыл, какая ты - ты ж всегда красишься, сказал: лысые, то есть - обыкновенные. А когда спросили: скрывал ли я от жены об убийствах, сказал: нет. Я ж от тебя, Люсь, ничего не скрываю. Что это упало? Ах, это ты? Ну сейчас встала? Села. Люся, быстрее сядешь – быстрее выйдешь! То есть, выздоровеешь. Ну ладно, я тебе потом позвоню. Алло, Люся, это я. Не, не из автомата, у нас тут у всех сотовые. Камера такая - люкс. Сидят только авторитеты. Начальник тюрьмы сам к нам звонить ходит. У него аппарат старый, еще при Дзержинском ставили. Дурак? Ах, я дурак. Ну ладно, я тебе потом позвоню. Алло, Люся, это я. Ты что делаешь? Врача вызвала, а дверь открывать боишься? Ну пусть он тебя через дверь послушает. Почему я веселый? А я их обманул: сказал, что золото под фундаментом нашего дома зарыл - так что наконец-то нашу пятиэтажку сломают! И мы переедем! Нет, Люся, меня не расстреляют. Из нашей камеры всех под залог выпускают. Да, я сказал, что здесь сидят авторитеты, но не сказал, что только до вечера. Пока им деньги не привезут. Кто мне привезет? Люся, когда я во всех убийствах признался - мне сразу тыща предложений! На части рвут: магаданские, астраханские, тюменские... Я, Люся, поближе к дому выбрал - кремлевские. Посмотри в окно, если там БМВ стоит - это мой аванс. Мусоровоз стоит? Странно. Ладно, я тебе потом позвоню. Алло, Люся, это я. Почему тихо говорю? У нас тут после обеда мертвый час – одного убили. Ничего он не сделал - во сне храпел. Вот и он поспорил, что лекарства против этого нет. Ну что-что - проспорил, сейчас не храпит. А у тебя как дела? Врач приходил? И что сказал? Что все плохо? Дала бы ему на сто тысяч больше, он бы сказал, что все хорошо. Люся, сейчас все продается и покупается! Вот мы дали надзирателю сто долларов, так он сейчас убиенному сказки читает. Ну ладно, я тебе потом позвоню. Алло, Люся, меня освобождают. Люся, они не верят, что я всех убил. Они попросили меня комара прихлопнуть, я полчаса за ним гонялся. Опрокинул на следователя шкаф, два раза бил себя по лицу, а он все равно летает, гад! А потом на нос прокурору сел. И представляешь, Люсь, пока я замахивался, он улетел, а прокурор остался... Сейчас я в санчасти. Такое впечатление, что на меня, Люся, сто комаров село и их всех на мне прихлопнули. Нет, Люся, врача здесь нету, только священник. Люся, теперь в тюрьме новая традиция: не лечат, а сразу отпевают. Был бы врач, он бы мне хоть какую таблетку дал, а этот протянул крест, я хотел куснуть, а это, оказывается, для поцелуя. И главное, тоже торопится: я еще жив, а он: «Господи, прими душу раба твоего усопшего». Я говорю: «Батюшка, жив я еще», он говорит: «Молитва длинная, когда дочитаю - усопнешь!»Ладно, Люсь, я глаза закрою, пусть отдохнет. Алло, Люся, это я! Похоронили, представляешь, сволочи! Я глаза закрыл, заснул ,просыпаюсь - в могиле! А ты-то как? Врач приходил? И что сказал? Если еще раз дверьне откроешь, он не придет? Гордый какой! Скажи ему: пусть возьмет бинокль, а ты ему в окно язык покажешь! А я тебе говорю: он обязан, он клятву Гиппократу давал! Это такой авторитет, Люся. Он кого хошь из-под земли достанет! Алло, Люся, это я! Представляешь, только про Гиппократа заикнулся - уже откапывают! Говорят о чем-то... Люсь, они почку хотят мою забрать! Не отдам! Сейчас только гроб откроют, скажу: вы не имеете права! Алло, Люся, представляешь, я им сказал: вы не имеете права, а они в обморок упали! Нет, Люсь, если с людьми по-человечески - они понимают. Вот лежат сейчас... молодые, в школе-то, наверное, учились плохо, а без образования сейчас куда - только в могильщики, а с образованием куда - только в покойники! Алло, Люся, а ты что молчишь? Плачешь? Ну, не плачь, я скоро приду!

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Суп без жены

Взять чистую кастрюлю и наполнить ее тремя литрами воды, вымыть килограмм картофеля, вытащить из кастрюли тапочки трехлетнего сына, зажечь плиту, отругать сына, вытереть пол и вновь наполнить кастрюлю водой. 
 Поставить на огонь, забрать у сына изо рта картошку, почистить одежду сына и картошку, отобрать у малыша спички и потушить свои брюки. 
 Достать где-нибудь 300 граммов мяса, бросить в кастрюлю картофель, догнать кота и отобрать у него мясо, стукнуть кота веником, сказав: "На подавись!" 
 Вскрыть пачку с надписью: "Суп вермишелевый, с мясом, быстрорастворимый, без осадка". Посолить картофель, подмести в тарелку содержимое пачки, дать сыну подзатыльник, посолить картофель, помириться с сыном, посолить картофель. 
 Откачать подавившегося мясом кота, посолить, бросить в кастрюлю содержимое тарелки, помешать веником, посолить, чертыхнуться, попытаться извлечь из кастрюли лишнюю соль. 
 Подержать ошпаренную руку под струей воды, закрыть горячую, открыть холодную воду, ругнуть сантехников и водокачку. 
 Насыпать в кастрюлю сахар, отыскать во дворе сына, отшлепать его, помириться с ним, сходить с ним в кино. Вернуться бегом на кухню, выключить газ, открыть окно, выгнать полотенцем дым и гарь, успокоить соседей, пожарную охрану, похвалить сантехников и водокачку. 
 Закрыть кран с холодной водой, вытереть пол у себя и потолок у соседей снизу. 
 Попробовать суп, плюнуть, предложить суп коту. Начать очищать кастрюлю от золы, обнаружить на дне прогоревшую дыру и свои новые часы, спросить сколько времени, отшлепать сына, соседей и пожарников. 
 Обливаясь скупыми мужскими слезами, дочистить и вернуть кастрюлю соседям. 
 Дать коту добавки, залатать брюки, откачать кота, помириться с котом и пойти с ним и с сыном в столовую.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (21.01.2016), катрин04 (16.10.2017)

----------


## ЮленьКо

Estell, спасибо большое за репку

----------


## svetlaya66

> Это представление я делала в лагере  ко дню ВДВ, так же в школе на 23 февраля. Дети очень старались.
> Называется "История одной любви" - музыка вот тут http://files.mail.ru/C278CA28D4594A98B4437F73BD87F46B
> Как будет возможность - выложу видео! Текст - всего 2 фразы: 
> 1. Приветствуем....расскажем историю одной любви
> 2. Наша история могла бы закончиться так печально.....НО ЧТО только не приснится русскому солдату!


Нельзя ли продублировать музыкальную нарезку? Ссылка уже не действительна. Спасибо.

----------


## LAKATA

Сценка "Несуразные вещи"
https://yadi.sk/d/KSTlJEUq8JwPe

----------

Filana (03.02.2020), Леди N (10.02.2019), Лопаток (03.03.2018)

----------


## Elena_72I

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Срочно нужна сценка про богов Олимпа для подводки к танцу "Сиртаки" в творческом конкурсе.

----------


## lana14

> Пожалуйста!


СПАСИБО ЗА РЕПКУ!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## angel18

Эту сценку мы сочинили вместе с подругой. Сняли все на видео. Мне кажется ее можно вставить и в какой то театральный спектакль или в конферанс

https://youtu.be/VrSuI0aBiZU

----------


## Я Ленка

8-ое Марта (автор: студия «Квартал 95»)
(звучит трек №1) Муж в переднике, вздыхая и плача, сидит за накрытым столом, протирает два бокала. Горят свечи, в вазе стоит букет роз, на столе свадебная фотография…Жена, крадучись и покачиваясь, проходит в комнату, увидев мужа, подносит палец ко рту: Т-с-с! С трудом снимает один сапог…
-Ты где была?
-Котик, привет! Я пришла (смеётся, в одном сапоге приближается к мужу, муж всхлипывает, вытирает слёзы полотенцем) Зайчик, ты что? Ты обиделся? (пытается обнять мужа, муж уворачивается).
-Убери руки! 
-(передразнивая) Убери руки!...(ласково) Котик!
-(муж подходит к собранному чемодану, показывает на него рукой) Вот твои вещи!
-Ой, в чемодан поместились! (смеётся, затем ласково к мужу) Малыш, а что такое у нас случилось? (плюхается на диван, пытается снять второй сапог).
-Кошмар какой-то!...Ты на время смотрела? (жена, покачиваясь, встаёт с дивана)..Без пяти 12…Где ты была? (на вопросы мужа жена, икая, утвердительно кивает)...Я уже не знал, что думать! Я уже все маникюрные салоны обзвонил, все солярии. Тебя нигде нет!
-Слушай, дорогой, у меня же праздник: 8-е марта!
-Это кошмар! Что происходит?...Одно и тоже каждый Боже год! (жена садится на диван, опять пытается снять второй сапог).
-Мы с девочками смотрели фигурное катание!... (снимает второй сапог, поднимает его кверху)
Финал!
-Без пяти 12?
-А там, представляешь, дополнительное время было! И эти, как их(вспоминает), как ты там говоришь…О! Пенальки!
-Пенальти!
-Ой, да, пенальки!
-Что у тебя с руками?
-А что?(смотрит на руки)
-У тебя чужое обручальное кольцо! (жена смотрит на правую руку, пытается снять кольцо).Кошмар какой-то!...Где твоё?
-Где-где….(грубо)везде! Или как ты там говоришь!(смеётся, садится на диван).Я посижу!(муж пытается пройти мимо дивана, жена подставляет ему ногу, мешая пройти)Оп, шлагбаум!(смеётся, корчится от смеха)
-Я уже не знал, что думать!...Я уже маме твоей звонил!
-Да, и как она?
-Её нет!
-А! Ой!
-Я с папой разговаривал!
-Угу!
-Папа весь в слезах! Он уже везде звонил, он обзвонил все дачи, все огороды! Все мусорники, все скамейки! Мамы нигде нет! Я уже и подружкам твоим звонил!
-Да?...И как они? 
-Они сейчас, как раз в это время, смотрят с тобой «Секс в большом городе».
-Это правда!
-Но ты взять трубку не можешь!
-Почему?
-Потому, что, ты, видите ли, вышла опять попудрить носик!
-О!..Дорогой! Мне сейчас как раз нужно выйти навести марафет. Я сейчас вернусь, ты не уходи!(напевая) Не уходи, никуда!
-(жена обходит диван, затем открывает дверь в платяной шкаф) Куда ты в шкаф полезла!?
Кошмар какой, посмотри, как ты себя ведёшь!..Какой пример ты подаёшь нашим детям!
- (копируя голос мужа) Это ещё надо разобраться: мои они или не мои! Или как ты там говоришь! (смеётся)
-Быстро дай сюда сумку! (снимает сумку с плеча жены) Сейчас я посмотрю (заглядывает внутрь сумки)….А презерватив!
-(испуганно) Это не мой! Это не мой!
-Я понимаю, что не твой!...Так…телефон..(берёт в руку телефон жены)…последние набранные номера..
-Я девочкам звонила!
-Секунду!..Так: Оля..Оля..-это Коля, так понятно! Таня…Это Саня! (смотрит испытующе на жену)...Кто такой ЖЭК?
-ЖЭК, дорогой, это жилищно-эксплуатационная контора! Будешь теперь знать!
-Почему ты не брала трубку?
-Я брала!.. Брала, брала и перебрала! Извини меня, пожалуйста!
-Почему ты выключила телефон?
-Я не выключала…у меня проблемы с батареей! О, как раз по поводу батарей я в ЖЭК и звонила! (берёт из рук мужа свой телефон, подносит к уху) Звоню….говорю: Алё, здравствуйте, это ЖЭК? Жэка, приезжай, мне так холодно, приезжай скорее!
-Какой Жэка?
-Слушай, чего ты кричишь? Ты что мне, жена? Один день в жизни можно ничего не делать! Отдохнуть я хочу! (снимает пальто и бросает его на пол)
-Как ты себя ведёшь?...Смотри, я ужин приготовил! Я весь день убирал! Кошмар! Что ты натворила! (наклоняется к жене спиной, поднимая с пола брошенное пальто, 
жена при этом подходит сзади к мужу, делает поступательное движение тазом вперёд, ударяя мужа бёдрами в «мягкое место») 
-Оу, или как ты там делаешь! (смеётся, муж садится на диван, плачет, теребит в руках брошенное пальто) Чего ты губы надул?..Слушай, давай я сейчас тебя поцелую, и всё пройдёт! Хочешь?
-От тебя перегар, кошмар!
-Давай, я буду махать (машет рукой перед носом мужа)
-Не надо махать! 
-Ну, что ты, милый! (жена кладёт свою голову на плечо мужа, мирно дремлет, звучит трек «Полночь», муж поднимает голову, открывает рот в страшной улыбке, встаёт с дивана) А-а-а!...Всё-о-о! (жена трезвеет, с ужасом смотрит на него, встаёт с дивана, отходит вглубь комнаты) Всё-о-о-о!!(жена со страхом убирает свои вещи в шкаф).Муж танцует по комнате(напоминает лезгинку)А-та-та-та, а-та-та! А-та-та-та, а-та-та! Дембель я!! Всё-о-о! (снимает носок с одной ноги, бросает его вверх) Опа-на!...(снимает носок с другой ноги) Опа-ча!!...Всё-о-о! (садится на диван, положив ногу на ногу)..Где…эта?
-Мама?
-Не понял? (распальцовка ладоней)
-А…моя… эта… уехала 2 минуты назад,..так что…
-(делает резкое движение ногами) Успела!! (откидывается на спинку дивана) Хочу….
-Водочки?
-О-о-о! (жена достаёт из-под стола бутылку водки, наливает в стакан, муж спрашивает: Какую?
-Что б тянулась!
-О-о-о!!....Литру-у-у!
-А не мало?
-О-о-о! (жена подносит стакан водки, муж выпивает, ставит стакан на пол) О-о-о! (щёлкает жене пальцами)
-Что, что, огурчик?
-Дура…помидорчик!...И сала!
-Да, да, счас, счас…(идёт к холодильнику) Сала, ага…. Без хлеба, да?
- Без хлеба, дура, это восьмого!
-(жена подносит мужу тарелку с помидорами и салом, тот берёт помидорчик, закусывает, откидывается на спинку дивана: О-о-о!!!....(жене) Голова болит?
-(по стойке смирно) Нет, хочу!
-О-о-о!!..Как хочу…много и долго?
-Нет, один раз и быстро!
-О-о-о!!
-И то, как ты хочешь!
-О-о-о!!
-И в носках!
-О-о-о!!
-А можешь просто поспать!
-Ну, ты, не перегибай!....Потанцуем?
-Конечно!
-Чё стоим?
-(жена, напевая на английском танцует, танцует на месте, муж с пренебрежением смотрит) Не понял?
-А…счас!!..(танцует на месте, напевая) Владимирский централ, ветер северный, этапом из Твери..
-О-о-о!!
-(плачет) Я больше так не могу! Ну, почему каждый раз 8-го Марта у нас всё хорошо, а девятого, ну, тебя как подменили!
-(передразнивает) Девятого подменили…Да, потому что десятого у тебя день рождения!
                                                                  (звучит трек № 2,поклон в зал, уходят)

----------


## Я Ленка

Жена читает смс-ки мужа  (автор: студия « КВАРТАЛ-95»)
(звучит трек №1)
Входит жена, на ходу просматривая смс сообщения в телефоне мужа…Садится на диван, качая от возмущения головой.. Входит муж…
-Леночка, привет!
-Привет, привет…(смотрит  в телефон, зачитывая смс-сообщение) :Мой неутомимый сурок…
-Ленуська, ты чего? Ты ж меня так никогда не называла..
-Я-нет. А вот абонент  № 9342 называет.
-(в сторону) Блин я телефон дома забыл! Леночка, я тебе сейчас всё объясню!
-А может, объяснишь мне от кого эта смс :Ты-лучший!
-Я-лучший? Ну…..это от партнёра моего…. по бизнесу. Партнёр по бизнесу: Андрей Сергеевич!
-Да?
-Да! Считает меня лучшим партнёром по бизнесу…Лен, а ты что подумала?Ты что! Ему же уже 53 года, солидный человек, зам. начальника городской администрации.. 
-Да что ты! А что же это Андрей Сергеевич,53 года, солидный человек, зам. начальника городской администрации, пишет тебе: Ты-лучший, пупсик!
Он так написал?
-Да! Так и написал!
-Вот дурак(смеётся), наверное, забыл, как меня зовут, Леночка!
-Ну, да…А вот ещё одна от некоего Николая Ивановича: Я хочу тебя!
-Николай Иванович? Дай Бог памяти…
-Да, Николай Иванович!
-Это же мой начальник на заводе. Николай Иванович, ленивый человек, он просто не дописал смс: Я хочу тебя….. спросить: Пришли сегодня все подшипники или нет?
-Ну, видимо, пришли все, потому что дальше Николай Иванович пишет: Мне сегодня было хорошо!
-Видать, дальше больше пришло!
-Ну, да!
-(смеётся)Вот, Колька даёт! Колька –он такой…
-Я вижу твой Николай Иванович большой шалун!
-С чего это?
-Ну, вот следующая смс-ка тоже от него: Хочу с тобой пошалить!
-(муж смеётся) Вот, Колька, я ему устрою! Тоже мне шутник нашёлся!
-Ладно, идём дальше, тут много что интересного(читает) Вот сообщение от «Славик-работа»: Я-горю!
-(лихорадочно думает)….Лена, я тебе не сказал (плачет).
-Что?
-(всхлипывая) Славка-то, сгорел! Это близкий мне друг. Он так рано ушёл из жизни!
-Ну, да! А что ж ты ему сразу вдогонку отвечаешь: Уже выезжаю!
-Да, выезжаю……. тушить!....Я не успел (плачет), Слава сгорел на моих глазах!
-Ну, ладно, сейчас ты у меня так легко не отвертишься!...Где же это(листает смс)…А вот: Когда твоя едет к маме?
-Это –коллега мой…. по работе….спрашивает, когда я, мол, еду к маме…. Он, наверное, хотел что-то передать своим.
-Милый, здесь чётко написано: Когда твоя, понимаешь, твоя, едет к маме!
-Лена, ты знаешь, один из моих коллег чукча, вот он и пишет: Когда твоя едет к маме!
-Ладно, а вот ещё: «Антон, поезд, ты трусы забыл»
-А, это попутчик мой, Антоха, ехали на  поезде вместе, было скучно, стали играть в слова. Мне досталось на букву «Т». Ты представляешь, я трактор назвал, термометр назвал, трусы забыл. Вылетело из головы это слово, Лена, это всего лишь слово! Ну, вылетело из головы! Понимаешь?
-Хорошо, ну, а вот это-то что: Мой господин, хочу тебе подчиняться!... Это кто?
-Кто-то из подчинённых! Я строгий начальник, Леночка, ты же знаешь!
-А вот ещё: Врач сказал: Тебе тоже надо обследоваться: Это что значит?
-Это значит, что тебе, Леночка, тоже нужно обследоваться!
-(возмущённо) Что-о-о?
-Нет, нет, нет!(оправдываясь) Лена, ну это какая-то сумасшедшая перепутала номер, а ты начинаешь!
-(кричит)Сумасшедшие ему пишут. Номера путают! (читает дальше): Хочу своего великана! (размышляет вслух) Эта точно перепутала….Теперь перейдём к телефонной книжке…Там тоже есть много интересного!(читает) Лена Со. Что это такое?
-А, это Лена, соседка…Ну….соседка снизу!
-А вот эта, Аня….почти Семенович?
-А…это наша кассир, её фамилия Семекович, я и написал: почти Семенович..
-Ну, а это кто: Клеопатра стрип. Зизи стрип. Эвелина стрип?
-Сёстры Стрип! Ленусик, ты их не знаешь, это мои старые знакомые!
-(читает) Так….вот….Ира безотказная…Это в чём же она такая безотказная?
-(смеётся)У неё просто такая смешная фамилия-Ира Безотказная. Тут много девушек со смешными фамилиями.
-Я вижу!
-Ленусик, смотри (показывает пальцем в телеф.книжку) вот есть просто: Сергей Петрович.
-А что же это просто Сергей Петрович пишет тебе: Поздравляю, у меня две полоски.
-(задумывается) Сержант!...Сергей Петрович на той неделе сержанта получил, хочет, чтобы я его поздравил! А я и забыл!
-(продолжает листать телефон.книжку) Оксана…. Бревно….Это тоже фамилия?
-Это гимнастка!
-Конечно, конечно, а вот….. Наташа…. мячи….это футболистка! Да?
-А вы что…. знакомы?
-А это…. что ещё за котик?
-Леночка…..знаешь….я хотел сделать тебе сюрприз! Ко дню рождения хотел подарить тебе котика. Заехал в зоомагазин….Ну, как  я ещё запишу их номер телефона? Я и написал: Котик…. Ну, честно, Ленусь! Если б ты видела, какие там красивые и умные котики! Ну, правда, Леночка!
-(обиженно) Ну, не настолько же они умные, чтобы написать тебе: Поиграй со мной!...
-Шотландцы вислоухие! Очень умные, сами смс-ки пишут. Правда!
-Не ожидала от тебя!
 -А ты у нас, Леночка, безгрешная, да?
-Что такое?
-(берёт в руки телефон жены) Сейчас посмотрим твой телефон! Сейчас разберёмся!
-Смотри! Смотри!
-Ага, пин-код поставила! (резко)Какой у тебя пин-код?
-Дата нашей свадьбы!
-У, хитрая!
-Так, что, дорогой, давай подведём итог!
-Давай, давай!
-Так значит (загибая пальцы), Славка, сгорел…
-(рыдая) Не напоминай!
-Ты уехал его тушить на поезде, играя с попутчиком Антоном в слова на букву «Т», но не успел. Потому что заехал в офис, и на глазах у Анны, почти Семенович, отхлестал подчинённых, на выполнивших план, да?
-Да, я-строгий начальник!
-Ты хочешь сказать, что это правда?
-Лена, чистая правда!
-Да, что ты мне голову морочишь? (плачет)
-Серьёзно тебе говорю: Это чистая правда, Лена!....Ну, как мне доказать? (раздаётся звонок в дверь) Да, да пожалуйста!
-(входит Славик с котом в руках) Я извиняюсь, котика вы заказывали?
-(муж) Конечно!! Это я заказывал! (в сторону жены) Леночка, а ты мне не верила! 
-Славик:(передаёт котёнка Елене) Пожалуйста, шотландец вислоухий.
-(жена гладит котёнка)Ну, надо же, хороший какой!....(в сторону зала) Как всё-таки приятно в свой праздник оказаться дурой!(смеётся)
-Слава(мужу на ухо):Там Семекович аванс даёт!
-(муж, прикрывая рот ладонью, приглушённо) Славик, ты чего пришёл, ты ж сгорел!
-Слава(обхватывая руками голову) Ёшкин кот!
                                  (все уходят, звучит Трек №1)

----------

Ладусик (09.11.2016)

----------


## Я Ленка

После корпоративной вечеринки 8-го Марта (автор: студия «Квартал 95»)
Вступление: всякая уважающая себя фирма, как правило устраивают корпоративные вечеринки по праздникам, и, как правило, на такой вечеринке найдётся человек, который особенно отличился, и которому наутро очень стыдно, а, ведь, ещё надо идти на работу, смотреть в глаза сотрудникам, и тем более своему начальнику. Итак, представьте (название учреждения) наутро после 8-и Мартовской вечеринки….
За столом сидит руководитель учреждения и что-то пишет (звучит музыка-Трек №1)
В кабинет робко входит сотрудник, прижимая к животу портфель (мямлит) Здравствуйте, господин директор...Можно?….
-(поднимает голову, радостно) Боже, мой! (ударяет по столу ладонью) Кого я вижу! Николай Петрович, драгоценный наш! (встаёт со стула, идёт навстречу вошедшему) незаменимый наш, профессиональный наш, недооценённый вы мой, единственный, кто хоть что-то делает в этом конченном коллективе…Ничего, что я вас цитирую?
-Извините меня, пожалуйста, Владимир Иванович! (переминается с ноги на ногу)
-Что вы так официально: Владимир Иванович. На вас не похоже! Просто Воха….Вован…Вованище…Чмо ушастое! Как вы вчера меня называли?..
-Ну, извините…
-Да, ладно, Николай Петрович, дорогой вы мой, проходите, проходите, (берёт сотрудника за плечо, подводит к своему столу) садитесь прямо на мой стул, за мой стол, садитесь!
-Спасибо, я постою!
-Это я постою! Тем более, я себе уже такую жопу отожрал, что ни в одно кресло не помещается...Правильно вы вчера заметили…Садитесь, садитесь (насильно усаживает на своё место в кресле) мой любимый, дорогой, ножки, как мы любим в  оливье, в оливье…(берёт ноги сотрудника, и каждую по отдельности кладёт на край стола, тот что-то невнятно бормочет и стыдливо убирает ноги со стола) Ну, что, дорогой вы мой, а, чай, кофе?
-Нет, спасибо!
-Ах, я забыл, Боже мой, вы же не это любите….Абсент… С виски….Полирнуть Бакарди…
-(бормочет)Не…не…не
-Ни, ни, ни…. не то, не то… вас же с этого коктейля тошнит….прямо на мой новый костюм!
-(бормочет) Не….не …не..
-Я понял: Просто кофе и бутерброды, сейчас, секундочку…секретарю позвоню (подходит к селектору, нажимает кнопку) Ирочка….подстилка директорская(смотрит на сотрудника)…Да-а-а…Не могли бы вы принести самому Николаю Петровичу (смотрит высоко в небо), кофе и бутерброды!...(сотруднику) Кому ещё позвонить…да, да, да. Надо ж позвонить нашей главбухше…этой жабе усатой, чтобы она вам уже премию дала, в конце-то концов!
-Не надо мне премии, я не заслужил!
-Николай Петрович! А кто заслужил, мой зам, этот старый свин? Который все деньги тратит только на проституток и виагру!? Вы же так говорили! (сотрудник отворачивается в сторону и что-то бормочет) Ладно, ладно, Николай Петрович….Вы, кстати, швабру принесли?
-Нет..
-Зря, а то я готов! (поворачивается спиной к сотруднику, выжидающе наклоняется вперёд, сотрудник отворачивается в сторону, бормочет что-то несвязное) Ничего страшного, Николай Петрович, сейчас швабру принесёт наш начальник охраны…Да….Этот гоблин узколобый…Он принесёт….Да…Ишь чего удумал по лицу вас бить. И за что…За то, что вы лапали его супругу?…
-Я ж не знал!
-Ай,я,яй,я,ай,я,яй! Это плохо, что мы вас разняли! Я уверен, Николай Петрович, вы бы голову из унитаза вытащили (наклонив голову вниз, резко откидывает её назад) и как наваляли бы ему по первое число!
-Я, вообще, очень редко дерусь!
-Что вы лукавите, Николай Петрович! Вчера видели все, что вы-отменный боец! Как вы надавали руками, ногами, головой по лицу нашему главному экономисту, Светлане Петровне! Молодец!
-Я не хотел портить праздник, честное слово!
-О чём вы, дорогой мой Николай Петрович! Да если бы не вы, праздник бы не состоялся! Какой подарок вы сделали всем женщинам!
-Какой?
-Мужской стриптиз! Прямо на столе! А!
-Я хотя бы из торта не вылезал?
-Нет, хотя мы пытались вас вытащить!...Ну, кто бы мог подумать, что вы Бог в танце! Ай-я-яй-я-я-яй! Николай Петрович, перетанцевать самого Тарзана !
-Неправда, он лучше танцует!
-Это вопрос…Он-то танцевал в трусах (вопросительно смотрит на сотрудника) А?...Не помните?(смеётся)
-Ну, учредителям же понравилось!
-Это да, кстати, вы помните, что вы сказали учредителям?
-Я им говорил тост!
-(смеётся) Николай Петрович, наивный вы мой, не может тост заканчиваться словами: Горите вы в аду!
-А почему же все тогда выпили стоя?
-Совпало тут!..М-да…А что было потом вы помните, Николай Петрович?
-А разве было потом?
-Ещё бы! Помните, как вы приставали к нашей главбухше?
-Не надо я не приставал, я уделял ей внимание!
-Вы бросались в неё голубцами!
-По -другому она внимание на меня не обращает!
-Николай Петрович! Красивый вы мой, что-то в вас не хватает, я не могу понять.
-Всё хватает!
-Нет, чего-то не хватает! Не могу понять! Как-то вы не так выглядите…А-а-а! Понял: у вас на голове нет красного лифчика!
-Какого лифчика!? Не было никакого лифчика!
-Нет, это у Настеньки! У нашего главного юриста не было никакого красного лифчика! А, вот был!  Тем более, весь коллектив согласился, что на вашей округлой голове лифчик смотрится гораздо органичнее, чем на её плоском туловище…Вы же так сказали, Николай Петрович?
-Нет…Что же мне теперь делать?
-Всё хорошо, Николай Петрович! Ступайте-ка домой, решайте свои личные вопросы, а мне, как вы сказали, надо весь день работать, мне надо…это… в носу ковыряться, ушами хлопать и попой деньги считать!...Идите!
-Не выгоняйте меня, пожалуйста, я исправлюсь!
-Николай Петрович! Конечно исправитесь! Колония строгого режима за три года любого исправит! Идите, дорогой мой, а я вам место придержу! Это важно!
-(уверенным голосом) Колония строгого режима?
-Да! Николай Петрович, идите, идите…
-Три года?
-Да, да, да, три года!
-Ладно…Где три. Там и пять! (с размаху бросает портфель на пол, снимает свои очки, походит к руководителю, ставит ногу на его стул и протягивает ему очки, уверенным голосом) А, ну, надел! Быстро!
-(испуганно) Николай Петрович! Я же хорошо видел до этого! (испуганно надевает очки)
-(нажимает кнопку селектора) Ирочка…подстилка директорская! Тащи водяру и швабру! Сейчас я это чмо ушастое деньгами фаршировать буду!
-(испуганно встаёт из-за стола) Николай Петрович, вы не имеете права!
-(угрожающе двигается на руководителя, ударяет ногой по стулу) Так, пошёл быстро! В ту сторону пошёл! (показывает рукой, звучит трек№2)
Руководитель пятится, поворачивается спиной, сотрудник двигается за ним, вместе уходят.

----------

Ладусик (09.11.2016)

----------


## Ладусик

Насмеялась от души! Спасибо вам!

----------


## amannata

Вот тоже хочу предложить небольшую инсценировку. Мы делаем такие для отдыхающих, которые приезжают отдыхать, у них нет времени на долгие репетиции, на заучивание текста. Мы записали фонограмму песни, объяснили что делать и вперед. Инсценировка "Бурановские бабушки". Это не моя авторская, взята где-то, откуда, даже и не помню. Может кому-то пригодится и на свадьбе, кто делает с переодеванием. Может, кто в концерт вставит.

Поздравление Бурановских бабушек  + танец со швабрами и деньгами. 

На мотив песни «Party For Everybody».

Ведущий. Дорогие друзья! Сегодня Бурановские бабушки прервали свои гастроли, чтобы выступить на нашем концерте. «А почему?» — мы спросили у них. Ответ был такой: «Потому что «Евровидение» — просто отстойная тусовка в сравнении с вашим концертом! Нам много лет, но мы еще зажигаем, как в детстве! Берите с нас пример!»

Появляются Бабушки, со швабрами ведрами, в халатах, моют пол, убираю мусор. На быструю часть снимают халаты., можно покрутить их над головой

Не с пустыми мы руками,
Мы подарок принесли!
Евро, доллары собрали
И российские рубли!
Контрабандную валюту
На таможне замели.
Но зато мы вам отмыли
Эти вот рубли!

Во время проигрыша и припева вызывают мужчину из зала, вешают на него бусы из бумажных денег, которые прикреплены на атласную ленту.

Знать вам, дорогие, вредно,
Сколько пенсия у нас!
Мы ее копили долго,
Принесли мешок для вас!
Пусть союз наш процветает,
Все мы здесь одна страна!
А  Россия лишь крепчает,
И растет, растет она!

Во время проигрыша и припева вручают мешочек с мелочью, танцуют. (Это так было написано по умолчанию) А мы делали так: просто снимали с мужчины бусы и отправляли его в зал.

Еще не разобралась, как добавить музыку и видео. Песня уже записана. А видео можно было бы посмотреть, как пример. Как разберусь, добавлю. Сегодня просто первый день здесь.

----------

mamabetti (20.02.2018), Лопаток (03.03.2018)

----------


## amannata

Не знаю, подойдет ли. Я в прошлом году для Транснефти писала сценарий на концерт.  Там семья, прожившая несколько лет вместе, двое деток, чувства чуток поугасли, надо возобновить, решили пройти квест. И в процессе прохождения квеста понимают, что все таки они дружная,любящая семья. Может вам сценарий сделать по такому типу? Если заинтересует, могу кинуть ссылку на сценарий. Но там переделывать придется, так как  сценарий сильно проникнут корпоративным духом.

----------


## angel18

Эту  сценку мы подготовили к празднику Масленица. Небольшая коротенькая сценка в  театральной студии. Смотри видео.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO2tnhY0w2M&t=160s

----------


## Anmar66

Извините пожалуйста, но видно времени много прошло, ссылка неактуальна.

----------


## HarmanKardon

Ну а вдруг кому полезно будет

----------


## maksimka_medvezonok

Полезно-полезно. Не опускайте руки-ноги.

----------


## maksimka_medvezonok

Есть что-нибудь на 100-летие комсомола?

----------


## ЛанаНа1

> Хочу поделиться с вами театром - экспромтом для деток. Я делала его когда в лагере школьном работала. Но можно использовать и на любых праздниках. Это сказка "Репка". Говорить слова никакие не нужно - в нарезке все есть. Надеюсь, что вам пригодится. http://files.mail.ru/928B530EFF6041ACB56649A7414CFBCF


Можно, пожалуйста, обновить ссылочку.
Спасибо

----------

